# Looking for a trainer in Maryland



## vonjunghen (May 25, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good trainer that will come to our home for one on one training sessions? We live in Frederick Maryland.


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

What are you looking to achieve? Basic obedience, etc., or are you having behvior problems? And does the person have to come to your house or are you willing to take your dog to a center?


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

Good questions WorkingK9s


----------

